# NiteRider Lumina 650 failure... what to check?



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Hi all, 

My trusty Lumina 650 died while bikepacking the other day. Drag. I love this simple little light. I basically use it as a helmet light with my brighter light on the bars. 

I don't think it is an outright battery failure. It seemed to have tons of runtime right up until it stopped working all together. I'll take it apart and test the battery, but I'm reasonably sure that isn't the issue. 

It died while JRA in daytime blinky mode in cool-ish 32F weather. At first, I thought that the cold may have just made the battery not want to behave. I brought it home and gave it a good recharge overnight in my warm house. Still nothing. The button turns blue when the charging is done, but blinks red when I try and start it. 

Is there anything I should try? Any obvious easy fix? I hate to just buy another light... just because I hate the waste, but it looks like that's what I might have to do..... that is, if the battery isn't merely dead.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If battery is charging and run time was good, something went bad in the light. You might as well take it apart and check battery voltage to be sure. Doesn't red blinky mean battery is dead normally?

Advise though: Since using in cold weather, NEVER plug the light in to charge till it has sat for at least a couple hours or more in a warm house. Then plug it in. Charging while cold damages the cell and will cause it to basically just stop working in a short time.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a 700 do something similar (I originally bought a pair of them). Three times. Sent it to NR each time, and after the third time, they sent me a 750. So, now I have a 700 and a 750. The color of the 750's light is a slightly different cast when I shine them on my living room wall. Good thing I don't ride there ;~) I never see the difference out on the trail.

NR may be able to fix yours, but I think the warranty is 2 years. If your 650 is older than that, you may have to pay for a repair. Good folks to deal with IME. Took exactly 1 week turnaround each time, and I have had no issues since the faulty 700 was replaced. 

I use the two NR's on the bars with each of them pointed one click outward and that makes for a nice beam pattern for night time MTB (along with a Serfas USL 505 on my helmet).


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

tigris99 said:


> Advise though: Since using in cold weather, NEVER plug the light in to charge till it has sat for at least a couple hours or more in a warm house. Then plug it in. Charging while cold damages the cell and will cause it to basically just stop working in a short time.


Thanks. Learn something new every day.

I'm seriously considering getting a nightrider 700 for my helmet. The cost is pretty good, but it doesn't seem to come with a helmet mount. What did you use to attach it to your helmet? Cut up the bar mount and zip strip it on?


----------

